# GPU-Z Not displaying GPU load



## Ranjith (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi,
  When i used *GPU-Z 0.4.4* for checking the GPU load of my application, it didn't showing GPU load. What may be the cause for it?. It shows GPU Core clock, GPU Memory clock, GPU shader clock, GPU Temperature and Fan speed fields.
Graphics card used: *NVIDIA GeForce 9600GT*
Driver version: *6.14.0011.7813*


----------



## burebista (Jul 16, 2010)

Ranjith said:


> What may be the cause for it?


Maybe because your card doesn't support showing GPU load?


----------



## Ranjith (Jul 16, 2010)

How can I understand, my graphics card support showing GPU load?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 16, 2010)

i think it's only supported on GT200 and up


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 16, 2010)

Your driver is old. You might want to download a newer version. http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/winxp-257.21-whql-driver-uk.html


----------



## CounterZeus (Jul 16, 2010)

it also doesn't show up on my 9600GT, so I guess it's not supported


----------



## burebista (Jul 16, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> i think it's only supported on GT200 and up


^ This. 
With some luck some 8800GT/9800GT works too but it's not guarantee.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 16, 2010)

EVGA Precision doesn't show GPU load on my 9600 GSO.  I'm using a recent driver too.  This leads me to believe GPU load is not supported on the card.


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 16, 2010)

It would not work on my 8800GTX until I installed eVGA Precision, overclocked it a couple of MHz, and suddenly I had GPU load. 

The load monitoring also worked after returning to default clocks. 

I am not guaranteeing this will work for you, but I believe it is worth a try.


----------

